# Establish a WDS with a Linksys + Airport Express



## b1hgaa88 (Jul 5, 2008)

I am trying to set up a Wireless Distribution System (WDS) using a Linksys WRT150N as my "Main" device and two Airport Expresses as "remote" or "relay" devices (one in my bedroom and one in the living room).

Problem is it does not seem possible to do this using Airport Utility (which does not recognize the Linksys), and i'm not sure how to go about it with the Linksys browser method (192.168.1.1). I on a MacBook running Mac OS 10.5.3.

Can anyone help?


----------



## nicolerrrific (Sep 27, 2008)

Did you find an answer to the problem?  I have the same situation, but I can't find any answers on the forum.


----------



## b1hgaa88 (Sep 27, 2008)

In answer to your questionno, I gave up on this. However, perhaps the following might be of interest to you.

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040916072616868

Good luck!


----------

